# zebra jungle morph



## zack13 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any zebra jungle morphs in australia. I saw a picture of it and it is awesome. Here is a link
http://www.australianaddiction.com/Zebra.html

This is an awesome jungle now to see it in black and white and id would be cutting off my arm for one.

Thanks
Zack


----------



## itbites (Mar 16, 2009)

ewww not my cup of tea...


----------



## kupper (Mar 16, 2009)

nice looking snake not to sure of its purity though


----------



## jessb (Mar 16, 2009)

Just looks a bit messy and blotchy. Doesn't do it for me in comparison with the clean lines of your lovely new jungle!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 16, 2009)

If they are here they're not being advertised due to the fact that they've be smuggled.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 16, 2009)

jessb said:


> Just looks a bit messy and blotchy. Doesn't do it for me in comparison with the clean lines of your lovely new jungle!


 

Awwww thanks ya i love him.


----------



## gozz (Mar 16, 2009)

zack13 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any zebra jungle morphs in australia. I saw a picture of it and it is awesome. Here is a link
> http://www.australianaddiction.com/Zebra.html
> 
> This is an awesome jungle now to see it in black and white and id would be cutting off my arm for one.
> ...


 Hope not :shock:


----------



## Barno111 (Mar 16, 2009)

i wouldnt be cutting anything off for that! and i wouldnt be calling it a jungle! it probly has 3 different subspecies in it!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 16, 2009)

Barno111 said:


> i wouldnt be cutting anything off for that! and i wouldnt be calling it a jungle! it probly has 3 different subspecies in it!


 
So any colour or pattern morph you see here, you think thats a hybrid too? Just because its something uncommon and only recently developed, doesnt mean its a hybrid.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 16, 2009)

it does look messy.... dout its a pure.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 16, 2009)

Hybrid.
Even if it was pure I still wouldn't like it, It's ugly.


----------



## Barno111 (Mar 16, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> So any colour or pattern morph you see here, you think thats a hybrid too? Just because its something uncommon and only recently developed, doesnt mean its a hybrid.



Im not saying it is or isnt! but that doesnt look like a pure to me!


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful snake. Love the busy pattern on it. And the super form, don't get me started on that. Mmmmmm.

Super form:
http://www.sobekserpents.com/content/view/41/1/


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 16, 2009)

Gotta agree with Spike on this one, I quite like the Zebras. I've seen some I find more attractive then that, although, that doesn't seem like a very good pic. I'd love one. 

I don't question it's purity, looks fine to me.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 16, 2009)

Barno111 said:


> Im not saying it is or isnt! but that doesnt look like a pure to me!



How can you say that it doesn't look pure when the whole point of it being a morph is that it will look different to the normal form!


----------



## zack13 (Mar 16, 2009)

ya the superform doesnt look to bad either. i like this morph if only i could see a blacka nd white one that would be awesome


----------



## funcouple (Mar 16, 2009)

not to keen on how it looks as is, but id love to see a black and gold form


----------



## Stewydead (Mar 16, 2009)

ukpythons are doing nicer ones, and they also have the super zebra.

http://www.ukpythons.com/en/our-collection-details.asp?ID=10&Species=Zebra-Jungle-Carpet-Python


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 16, 2009)

its not a "morph" its a "color form" or "mutation" besides if it is from the states it is probably so inbred it spends most of its time on its back and is so weak it has to be force fed ,
Give me a good black and yellow jungle anyday.


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm.... I wouldn't buy one of those!


----------



## NickM (Mar 17, 2009)

First off, they are pure jungles. I am in a position to know the history of the morph and there is no doubt they are pure jungles. the animal you posted a pic of is very small, under 600g and has not even colored up completely yet. 
That animal was produced by Paul Harris and I imported it to the US and sent it to its current owner.

The mutation is highly variable in appearance and they are only starting to be bred for higher yellow.

Contrary to what many seem to think not everything outside of Australia is a hybrid. Its true that there is rampant crossing going on but puree stock is around if you know were to look. I am on my laptop now but I will post pics of my zebras later from my other computer, 

Nick


----------



## krefft (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic looking snake. Probably wouldn't cut anything off to own it though, and would be a little weary about the guy who requested a bit of me over the cold hard cash anyway.


----------



## Colin (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting looking animal. Whats most interesting about it though is the patternless super form. 
If you could breed some of these that are high yellow then they would look pretty good.

The caramel zebra looks pretty hot too.
http://www.ukpythons.com/en/our-collection-details.asp?ID=30&Species=Caramel-Zebra-Carpet-Python


----------



## euphorion (Mar 17, 2009)

cant say i like it to be honest, couldn't make me pay for one thats for sure. just not all that flash imo


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 17, 2009)

NickM said:


> First off, they are pure jungles. I am in a position to know the history of the morph and there is no doubt they are pure jungles. the animal you posted a pic of is very small, under 600g and has not even colored up completely yet.
> That animal was produced by Paul Harris and I imported it to the US and sent it to its current owner.
> 
> The mutation is highly variable in appearance and they are only starting to be bred for higher yellow.
> ...


 
G'day Nick,

Was this then a srecent spontaneous mutation from normal parents, or has it been there all along and people just haven't noticed??


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

Nick, of course it is a hybrid, it's from overseas after all. I have looked at the photo under a microscope and I can see at least 6 different species and sub species in that snake, if I can ever get out of my armchair I might identify a few more.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Mar 17, 2009)

Dabool said:


> its not a "morph" its a "color form" or "mutation" besides if it is from the states it is probably so inbred it spends most of its time on its back and is so weak it has to be force fed ,
> Give me a good black and yellow jungle anyday.



It's from the UK you Victorian inbred and not the States - your family is not from Tasmania is it?

High sixes all round


----------



## NickM (Mar 17, 2009)

here are some pics

Female










male
[img][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/nickmutton/CIMG5352.jpg

super zebra
[img][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/nickmutton/DSCN9319.jpg


The morph did hatch spontaneously. It is a rare occurence but it does happen, its happened a few times in Australia in recent years with the almbino spotted and those strande looking MDs.

Nick


----------



## kandi (Mar 17, 2009)

not a nice looking jungle at all


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

They certainly are spectacular snakes, I love the Super form.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

It's probably about time I unveiled a project I have been working on for many minutes now, this is a guaranteed pure dinky di Aussie morph and as such must be considered the most beautiful snake in the whole world including overseas. 
Please don't tell any of your friends about this snake as it is an APS exclusive.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice Nick, It is certainly an interesting trait to work with, What are the results if 2 of the super forms are bred together?


----------



## arbok (Mar 17, 2009)

love the superform, cant say im a fan of the normal's though, reckon they would look better in b &w !


----------



## SCam (Mar 17, 2009)

boa said:


> It's probably about time I unveiled a project I have been working on for many minutes now, this is a guaranteed pure dinky di Aussie morph and as such must be considered the most beautiful snake in the whole world including overseas.
> Please don't tell any of your friends about this snake as it is an APS exclusive.


 a tru stunner mate... how much?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]I think it is a each to there own opinion in this case ...[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Khagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Love how they are automatically hybrid, inbred AND ugly purely based on because they are overseas lol.

Personally i think they look pretty cool especially that yellow super form, and i don't think you could really judge them from just photos a lot of snakes look a lot better in the flesh than photos.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Mar 17, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Love how they are automatically hybrid, inbred AND ugly purely based on because they are overseas lol.
> 
> Personally i think they look pretty cool especially that yellow super form, and i don't think you could really judge them from just photos a lot of snakes look a lot better in the flesh than photos.



You Ausie guys are just so funny seeing that the Australian population is one of the most diverse mixes of nationalities (or as some of you may call them hybrids) and in addition to that you also have nearly as many in-bred's as they do in 'Deliverance' country in the US's 'Deep South' :lol:






"well if I was a snake I would like to be a jungle zebra tiger jaguar with granite fleckling from Rockhamton" and then I would like to pair up with my ma !


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting those photos nick. Your female is the one I was thinking of when I said I'd seen better. She is a stunner.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 17, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> and in addition to that you also have nearly as many in-bred's as they do in 'Deliverance' country in the US's 'Deep South' :lol:



I hope your talking about snakes and not our country.. cause that would be a bit rude.. 

As RBB said this is a each to their own thread...
as the zebra does look nice for that different factor...
personlly IMO i believe that it looks to busy.. however the super form is more to my liking..

now are all you keyboard warriors going to shake hands and play nice games?


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> I hope your talking about snakes and not our country.. cause that would be a bit rude..




Oh yeah.... I read that wrong................................... disregard


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 17, 2009)

DELETED

Miss read post.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 17, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Sturdy you foolish person, daimondgeeza is in merry old london. he's insulting a whole other country, not his own.......



wana read my post again......
i was asking daimondgeeza if he was calling all us AUSSIES imbred......


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 17, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> Very nice Nick, It is certainly an interesting trait to work with, What are the results if 2 of the super forms are bred together?


 
If it is co-dominant it should throw 100% superform.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 17, 2009)

That is a great looking snake for sure. Very nice


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 17, 2009)

*good ol' Oz*

Funny isn't it how diamondgeeza previously asked for help from fellow herpers in finding good herp spots in Oz...that was before his holiday in the good ol Oz.

Now safely back in pommyland he can bag us as much as he wants...pppfftt

Diamond Geeza you give pure Englishmen a bad name

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## gozz (Mar 17, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> You Ausie guys are just so funny seeing that the Australian population is one of the most diverse mixes of nationalities (or as some of you may call them hybrids) and in addition to that you also have nearly as many in-bred's as they do in 'Deliverance' country in the US's 'Deep South' :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Self portrait lol


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish of you that are just on here to wind up people would go join a world of warcraft forum or something.
This zebra color form is from irian /diamond maybe some jungle lines have a look at the head shape and scales around the nose area , i highly doubt that is a "pure jungle "


----------



## Jason (Mar 17, 2009)

the zebra imo is on of the best morphs around at the moment, cant wait to see how the supers coloure up over the next year or so.... hope the yellow intencifies.
the zebra jags are just as amazing.... cant wait to see a super zebra jag, the jag would imo make the yellow of the super form outstanding!




Dabool said:


> This zebra color form is from irian /diamond maybe some jungle lines have a look at the head shape and scales around the nose area , i highly doubt that is a "pure jungle "



you are kidding right??


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

No, it's on the internet, it's true.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 17, 2009)

Not a bad looking snake 

Well underneath it says they had one of the first zebras imported INTO the united states, and jungles are australian, so I'm guessing Yes they are in Australia.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

It was bred by and imported from UKPYTHONS, not Australia.


----------



## NickM (Mar 17, 2009)

Believe me if they were not pure jungles I would not own them, I may just be the most fanatical purist in this country when it comes to carpets.

Something to remeber is that they dont have to appeal to everyone, there are plenty of morphs I dont like. To each their own.

You will have them someday in Oz, As the Australian herp hobby grows and more animals are produced and collected, things like this will be found or produced. Some mutations seem to be more common. Take "granites" for example. The granite mutation has been found in spotted pythons, burmese pythons as well as carpet pythons.

I am confident that the Australian reptile communty will see several new mutations arise in the next several years.

Nick


----------



## BenReyn (Mar 17, 2009)

It doesn't look THAT bad, But, some morphs don't look too attractive..this is one that falls into this category in my opinion.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is the sire of my jungle line its pure.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

Actually that is a horse/zebra hybrid.


----------



## No-two (Mar 17, 2009)

boa said:


> Actually that is a horse/zebra hybrid.


 
Haha! I love it!


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was keeping this under wraps for another season, but may as well spill the beans now. A superform that recently hatched


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 17, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> I was keeping this under wraps for another season, but may as well spill the beans now. A superform that recently hatched


gees they come out big dont they


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the super form but not a fan of the zebra.... looks a bit messy...


----------



## nervous (Sep 29, 2011)

caustichumor said:


> Very nice Nick, It is certainly an interesting trait to work with, What are the results if 2 of the super forms are bred together?




being the super-form already, you would only get more supers.


----------



## Octane (Sep 29, 2011)

I must have missed something but the superform looks to me to be a patternless morelia.
Yeah it's new, different and interesting in it's own way. 
Claimed to be pure jungle but I haven't seen any local 100% pure jungles that look like that line bred or otherwise. Not saying that it isn't or couldn't be just being a sceptic as to its claimed provenance.

Also if a picture of a patternless childreni (same theme different species) was posted could it be named a superform as well? 

Cheers
Octane


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 29, 2011)

nervous said:


> being the super-form already, you would only get more supers.



I had a bearded dragon that died years ago. I'd love to see him again, reckon you could help me out?


----------



## nervous (Sep 29, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I had a bearded dragon that died years ago. I'd love to see him again, reckon you could help me out?



and the reason for that post of yours was...?


----------



## D3pro (Sep 29, 2011)

Someone (in Australia) posted pics of their zebras on an international forum.
They had a bit of size on them, probably 2 year olds. Their colour looked a bit dull so they might be coastal crosses (bred for size).

Will be interesting who comes out with them first. I want one (or 3)! lol


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 29, 2011)

I cant see it has any purity at all Its certainly been crossed bred at some stage resulting in a jag not a morph of any sort anyway I would rather a high yellow 100 percent jungle python any day


----------



## D3pro (Sep 29, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> I cant see it has any purity at all Its certainly been crossed bred at some stage resulting in a jag not a morph of any sort anyway I would rather a high yellow 100 percent jungle python any day



No, the zebra morph is a pure jungle morph and overseas there are plenty of pure specimen. 
Some breeders have out crossed them though for different colour variations.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 29, 2011)

really pythrulz? to get a zebra you have to breed a jungle to a jag?


----------



## ramzee86 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Zebras are amazing, they have so much potential


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2011)

the zebras co-dominant genetics are the best thing going for it in my opinion. Im not a huge fan of the black and yellow zebras or the B&W zebras and prefer the look of my B&W and black and yellow jungles on a visual scale. 
I just dont personally like those crazy squiggly lines  and prefer neatly banded or striiped patterns.

but I do like the super form and do like the caramel zebras.


----------



## Contagion (Sep 29, 2011)

I remember this thread. 
I really like zebras. I've been out of the loop for a while now, but I'm 100% sure that there would be zebras here, it'll be like jags, they won't come out on the market until there are decent numbers etc. I'm sure if you've got the right friends you could find some....
I don't doubt their purity, but as mentioned, they have been crossed with jags, caramels and I'm sure albinos by now. 
As for the size, alot of overseas jungles get to 6 or 7 foot. they're very rarely locality specific animals, so you don't often get the classic 3 - 5 foot palmerstons we're all use to here, alot of the time they have atherton or similar bloodlines that give them the extra size.


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2011)

just to make it clear the zebra co-dominant morph is totally different to the jag co-domiinant morph. 

I haven't heard of or seen any pics of an albino zebra tom but it might actually look ok.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Col, I'm Pretty sure Paul harris has or is going to pull that one off.
I think it would look awesome.
Apaprently he's made a super zebra granite as well and its not all patternless? Pretty sure it will be in the new book by N.Mutton and J.Julander.


----------



## Contagion (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't seen any either col, but I haven't been looking. I'm just assuming that now albinos are overseas and zebras are most likely here, surely someone has hets at least by this stage. 
To be honest I think it would have to be a really high contrast albino to look decent, but i'd still keen to see it. 
I'll have to start scouting for pics more thoroughly again. There's a few zebra morph combos i'd like to see.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 29, 2011)

I doubt many will show until 2nd or 3rd gen. I do know some have been offered (normal zebs). Probably one of the better morphs, as Zebras have no Neuro and have a super form. An albino super zebra would look like a bright yellow snake with pink eyes (drooools).

Interesting time ahead for the Australian hobby IMO.



The_S_Word said:


> Col, I'm Pretty sure Paul harris has or is going to pull that one off.
> I think it would look awesome.
> Apaprently he's made a super zebra granite as well and its not all patternless? Pretty sure it will be in the new book by N.Mutton and J.Julander.



I saw a picture and it was a jet black snake. Not sure of the belly tho


----------



## Choco (Sep 30, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Someone (in Australia) posted pics of their zebras on an international forum.
> They had a bit of size on them, probably 2 year olds. Their colour looked a bit dull so they might be coastal crosses (bred for size).
> 
> Will be interesting who comes out with them first. I want one (or 3)! lol



I saw the same post so assuming it was legit, they are here. I have been following them for quite a while now and at first I didn't really like them either but I now quite like them. Especially a couple of bright yellow ones I've seen.

And the super form is a big + and the possibilities of what you could do with it.
Cheers,
Allan


----------



## D3pro (Sep 30, 2011)

Choco said:


> I saw the same post so assuming it was legit, they are here. I have been following them for quite a while now and at first I didn't really like them either but I now quite like them. Especially a couple of bright yellow ones I've seen.
> 
> And the super form is a big + and the possibilities of what you could do with it.
> Cheers,
> Allan



Yeah it was legit... only an Australian would have flooring that horrible hahahaha (nothing against the owner  )


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2011)

So those that are here, what are the chances they are pure jungle? they'd probably be the cheapest they could grab from overseas at the time of smuggling which means they are probably just normal coastal x jungle zebras from a caramel x zebra mating. My money isn't on them being pure but I'm sure we'll be told they are! And those who get their hands on the first lot of hatchies will say the same. I like morphs but they are really going to dirty the hobby with bucket loads of hybrid crap  
I can't wait to see albino supers! I believe Paul Harris paired up zebra het albino x zebra het albino last season and should have recently hatched, cant wait to see the results! If you're working on mixed blood projects here, do the hobby in australia a huge favor and throw any mongrel sibs in the freezer!!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 30, 2011)

I think jags beat the zebras to it LOL


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree, I just think these guys will add to the mix. I have no issue with the morphs and producing some incredible animals it's just all the rubbish that comes along with them I dont want to see get confused with pure stock etc. already I'm questioning purity on a lot of youngens, even more so I think because there's so many jags and yet so few sibs.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 1, 2011)

Jason said:


> . I like morphs but they are really going to dirty the hobby with bucket loads of hybrid crap
> I can't wait to see albino supers! I believe Paul Harris paired up zebra het albino x zebra het albino last season and should have recently hatched, cant wait to see the results! If you're working on mixed blood projects here, do the hobby in australia a huge favor and throw any mongrel sibs in the freezer!!



Does this mean there's albino cheynei overseas or are we talking about albino vareigata being crossed to zebra cheyneis to produce the zebra albino hets?


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

they where albino vareigata being crossed to zebra cheyneis to produce the zebra albino hets? 
Can't wait to see an albino super!! I think they'll be stunning, just this patternless creamy yellow carpet, awesome!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 1, 2011)

Im confused... So you do like hybrids? Lol.


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

haha, I'm a confusing kinda guy! I like morphs and morph combo's which obviously involve hybrids. What I dont like are coastal x jungles, diamond x bredli etc etc etc which you get as a portion of the morph combo clutches. for example you breed a coastal jag to a jungles and half your clutch are just mongrel sibs, you breed a jungle zebra to a caramel jag you will still end up with some portion of the clutch being neither zebra nor caramel. Another thing I dont like is that these caramel hybrids will fly under the pure banner in many cases polluting the pure gene pool. Keep the morphs and the combo's, freeze the mongrel hybrid sibs  haha


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 1, 2011)

Personally I'm not a fan... but then again I almost exclusively (with jungles) love the muted colours of them into older age. Yum!


----------

